# Napsgear busted 2009



## digical1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure if true but would explain their crappy service.

Huge shipment of Geneza Pharmaceuticals & Naps intercepted coming out of Moldova-BEWAR!!!!! | www.mymuscleworld.com


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 6, 2011)

digical1 said:


> Not sure if true but would explain their crappy service.
> 
> Huge shipment of Geneza Pharmaceuticals & Naps intercepted coming out of Moldova-BEWAR!!!!! | www.mymuscleworld.com



article is from 2009, has been posted quite a few times and naps has come through since then explaining the situation - some seized packs that were then replaced or shipped after being stopped at customs for various reasons. Also it doesn't strike you as strange that there is a competitor's (World Pharma) add in the MIDDLE of the article???


----------



## hypno (Aug 6, 2011)

digical1 said:


> Not sure if true but would explain their crappy service.
> 
> Huge shipment of Geneza Pharmaceuticals & Naps intercepted coming out of Moldova-BEWAR!!!!! | www.mymuscleworld.com



No clue whats going on but just a thought, look at the date of the story,

"June 14th, *2009*"


----------



## Rambo88 (Aug 6, 2011)

Naps is g2g g, i know this for fact, just got done with my cycle doing pct right now all naps, they r redoing some shit on their site right now but itll b up soon enough


----------



## stiphy (Aug 6, 2011)

you just scared a ton of people.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats why i negged him, he's a troll


----------



## bishop22 (Aug 6, 2011)

People need to use common sense before posting..


----------



## digical1 (Aug 6, 2011)

This is from 2009 but it might have something to do with the current state of naps now! hundreds of people not receiving gear after waiting months & naps claiming its the post office fault. no one has recieved orders from them in months & all reps say don't worry it will reach you soon just wait another month.


----------



## digical1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Rambo88 said:


> Naps is g2g g, i know this for fact, just got done with my cycle doing pct right now all naps, they r redoing some shit on their site right now but itll b up soon enough



How did you do a cycle with them? They haven't had orders out in 4 months. When did you order from them in january?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not only is the article over 2 years old, as I and others have stated, but nowhere in the article does it say that Naps actually encountered any legal repercussions from the packs that were stopped by customs. If they had been busted it would have been released - since they weren't i dont think that "Naps Busted" is a good title for the thread, just a thought


----------



## cane87 (Aug 6, 2011)

wrong information!! lock this up someone


----------



## cane87 (Aug 6, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Not only is the article over 2 years old, as I and others have stated, but nowhere in the article does it say that Naps actually encountered any legal repercussions from the packs that were stopped by customs. If they had been busted it would have been released - since they weren't i dont think that "Naps Busted" is a good title for the thread, just a thought



yes is complete bullcrap.. besides  article being old as hell.


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 6, 2011)

digical1 said:


> Not sure if true but would explain their crappy service.
> 
> Huge shipment of Geneza Pharmaceuticals & Naps intercepted coming out of Moldova-BEWAR!!!!! | www.mymuscleworld.com


Good old AR and his BS and the article is what going on  2 years old. Not true never was.


----------



## J.thom (Aug 6, 2011)

stiphy said:


> you just scared a ton of people.



this


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, at least change the title dumbass. who does that?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 6, 2011)

this thread is garbage..


----------

